# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Reys Herkunft war Entscheidung in letzter Minute



## Darkmoon76 (9. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Reys Herkunft war Entscheidung in letzter Minute* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Reys Herkunft war Entscheidung in letzter Minute*


----------



## Cobar (10. September 2020)

> In einem Interview verriet die Schauspielerin, dass Disney mehrere Ideen hatte, was die Herkunft von Rey anging. Aber erst bei den Arbeiten an Star Wars: Episode 9- Der Aufstieg Skywalkers wurde kurzfristig die Entscheidung getroffen, dass sie die Enkelin von Imperator Palpatine sein sollte. Eine Zeit lang war aber eine andere Hintergrundstory geplant.


Genau so wirkt auch die ganze Trilogie. Zusammengeschustert aus spontanen Einfällen, während man schon mitten im Dreh ist.
Schade und mMn dem Franchise Star Wars absolut unwürdig, dass es nicht einmal eine vorher geplante durchgängige Geschichte gab für alle drei Filme.
Da hätte man vieles besser machen können.



> Dies zeigt, dass die Sequel-Trilogie von Star Wars nicht von Anfang bis Ende durchgeplant war.


Das ist wohl die Untertreibung schlechthin...


----------



## SpieleKing (12. September 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Genau so wirkt auch die ganze Trilogie. Zusammengeschustert aus spontanen Einfällen, während man schon mitten im Dreh ist.
> Schade und mMn dem Franchise Star Wars absolut unwürdig, dass es nicht einmal eine vorher geplante durchgängige Geschichte gab für alle drei Filme.
> Da hätte man vieles besser machen können.
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla

Die neuen Filme sind deutlich besser als Episode 1-3 und diese waren auch im Vorfeld "durchgeplant"!
Übrigens ist es garnicht so untypisch das man beim Dreh feststellt das die eigentliche Idee Müll ist und geht einen anderen Weg


----------

